# Price for used GTX670 cards.



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2013)

I have the opportunity to purchase a pair of GTX670 cards, one being a PNY brand, and the other being a Galaxy brand. What do you think each card is worth selling them here on TPU?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2013)

Did you try searching the SOLD section for past threads that had them that sold? That is what I would do...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Did you try searching the SOLD section for past threads that had them that sold? That is what I would do...



I did, first result was from before the GTX700/R9 launch, which would obviously affect the cost of the 670.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 18, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I did, first result was from before the GTX700/R9 launch, which would obviously affect the cost of the 670.



Depending on demand, Newegg price -15% or so to start out, shipped.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2013)

thread moved to where it belongs


----------



## suraswami (Nov 18, 2013)

I would say $200 to $230.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I just heard from the guy selling them. Meeting up with him tomorrow afternoon to check them out. This is potentially a very awesome deal for me.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2013)

At my site, I see them going for around $200. Give or take $10-20.

Oh and for posterity... again... COCAINE! (please bring back that avatar!)


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm curious to know what kind of price you're talking about.

As a word of caution, a friend of mine bought a, can't remember what now, something-or-other nvidia dual-GPU (dual PCB) card for cheap. He said it was crashing on him. I took a look at it. First problem, loaded with dust. Second problem, the previous owner smudged off a handful of resistors off the back of the card. I have no idea how, but the section of missing resistors is about the size of a thumb. It was the master card PCB that had the resistors ripped off, but the PCI-e bridge was still functional, so the secondary card was still able to drive a display.

Moral of the story, make sure to test it.

Edit: I think it was a 9800 GX2.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Nov 18, 2013)

I sold mine a few weeks ago for 200. And that was an EVGA Brand card too.


----------



## naraku (Nov 18, 2013)

ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit G...

Cheapest one i found in newegg. So maybe 200 sounds about right.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> At my site, I see them going for around $200. Give or take $10-20.
> 
> Oh and for posterity... again... *COCAINE! (please bring back that avatar!)*




Think you're referring to this member:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=60142


@BarbaricSoul- good luck on swinging a nice deal on those cards


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 19, 2013)

Omg... Wrong person.. yeah, that is the one Norton.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 19, 2013)

xvi said:


> I'm curious to know what kind of price you're talking about.
> 
> As a word of caution, a friend of mine bought a, can't remember what now, something-or-other nvidia dual-GPU (dual PCB) card for cheap. He said it was crashing on him. I took a look at it. First problem, loaded with dust. Second problem, the previous owner smudged off a handful of resistors off the back of the card. I have no idea how, but the section of missing resistors is about the size of a thumb. It was the master card PCB that had the resistors ripped off, but the PCI-e bridge was still functional, so the secondary card was still able to drive a display.
> 
> ...




Price? I'll tell you that after I buy them.

As for the word of caution, while I greatly appreciate your concern, this is far from my first time buying used hardware. I'll have the opportunity to fully test the cards before buying. The owner says they are still installed in his computer and that he is willing to run any benchmark program or game (that he owns of course) to show they are in proper running condition.


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Price? I'll tell you that after I buy them.
> 
> As for the word of caution, while I greatly appreciate your concern, this is far from my first time buying used hardware.



Ah. Not until they're yours, eh? Fair enough.

I wasn't trying to question your knowledge of buying used hardware, I meant more the person you were buying them from.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 20, 2013)

I was considering getting a second GTX670 so was shopping around--I wouldn't pay more than $200 for one.


----------



## shovenose (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll trade my GTX670 for two passively cooled single slot AMD R9 290X cards with a Seasonic fanless 1000w PSU!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 20, 2013)

Well the owner of the cards never responded to my text last night. I'm going to try again tonight. I know he gets off work around 4-4:30 pm, so that's when I'll try. I sure hope he doesn't decide not to sell them. $260 for two GTX670 cards is a awesome deal.


----------



## Vario (Nov 20, 2013)

That is insane keep trying!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 20, 2013)

I just sent him this text-



> So do you want to sell the cards? If you want to sell them and they are in proper working condition, I have no problem putting $260 cash in your hand. Just let me know.



I'll try to call him one more time after 4:30 pm est today, and if he doesn't respond, oh well. I'll just figure he realized the actual value of the cards and had second thoughts. He did tell me he was not pressed to sell them.


----------



## naraku (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...x-_-DesktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-14130998-L04C

$160! That's still pretty sweet.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 21, 2013)

looking for a second evga 670 for my other rig myself...new prices hasn't dropped that much and a 770 is on the cheap right now.... totally twisted on what to do .


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 22, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I just sent him this text-
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to call him one more time after 4:30 pm est today, and if he doesn't respond, oh well. I'll just figure he realized the actual value of the cards and had second thoughts. He did tell me he was not pressed to sell them.




never heard back from the owner. Oh well.


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh bugger. Sounded too good to be true.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 22, 2013)

Newegg had a referbished one for $150. NVM it sold out

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...t-_-DesktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-14130998-L04C


----------



## bogmali (Nov 22, 2013)

I once scored 2 GTX-660ti's (Giga brands) for $200 on my local CL for a fellow member (and folder) here, is that where you were getting them from?  But yes $260 for a pair of GTX-670's is a steal! Hope the guy contacts you back.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2013)

MSI 670's NEW are $250 on Newegg right now, So.......There's that. PLUS you'll get assassins creed and splinter cell. It's the 2 Gb model.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127685


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 22, 2013)

bogmali said:


> I once scored 2 GTX-660ti's (Giga brands) for $200 on my local CL for a fellow member (and folder) here, is that where you were getting them from?  But yes $260 for a pair of GTX-670's is a steal! Hope the guy contacts you back.



Yeah, it was a local CL posting. As far as I know, it wasn't anyone who regularly frequents this forum.



jboydgolfer said:


> MSI 670's NEW are $250 on Newegg right now, So.......There's that. PLUS you'll get assassins creed and splinter cell. It's the 2 Gb model.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127685



Wasn't really wanting to buy a GTX670, it was just too a deal to pass up. Kind of like the GTS 450 I got for $25 when they were selling used for $100-125.


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Wasn't really wanting to buy a GTX670, it was just too a deal to pass up. Kind of like the GTS 450 I got for $25 when they were selling used for $100-125.


I do that too.


----------

